# Der Trottel des Tages



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2017)




----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Mai 2017)

Echt super ist das Video.


----------



## teddy05 (21 Mai 2017)

Ging ja voll auf die Zwölf, das scheint der gute Herr schon etliche male geamcht zu haben.


----------



## comatron (22 Mai 2017)

Aber drauf isses.


----------

